# êle e dêle



## AryDM

Encontrei num texto brasileiro de 1956 "Grande sertão: veredas" as palavras "êle" e "dêle" com o acento circumflexo. E' uma caracteristica particular do português do Brasil que se usa também hoje?


----------



## Vanda

Não acredito que você está lendo Grande Sertão?! Meus alunos só o leram porque foram obrigados para fazer a prova de seleção para a universidade. Bem, mas vamos ao "meu" Rosa e as palavras que ele usa em seus livros: antes de tudo, saiba que o livro é todo escrito em "mineirês", do centro de Minas. Segundo, toda a acentuação que ele usa no livro é de acordo com a norma ortográfica que vigorou até 1971. Fui alfabetizada tendo que aprender um monte de acentos que nesse ano foram eliminados. Minha mãe, até hoje, escreve usando todas essas acentuações.



> sistema ortográfico adotado atualmente no Brasil .... de dezembro de *1971*, *quando foram abolidos*:
> 
> O trema nos hiatos átonos;
> 
> O acento circunflexo diferencial nas letras *e* e *o* da sílaba tônica de certas palavras, usado para distingui-las de seus respectivos pares homógrafos, que têm as letras *e* e *o* abertas (com exceção de *pôde*, que continua com acento por oposição a *pode*);
> O acento circunflexo e o acento grave com que se assinalava a sílaba subtônica das palavras derivadas em que ocorre o sufixo *–mente* ou sufixos iniciados por *z*.


----------



## Outsider

Em resumo, é uma grafia antiga (também se usou em Portugal, até 1943 ou coisa parecida). A pronúncia era igual.


----------



## AryDM

Vanda said:


> Não acredito que você está lendo Grande Sertão?! Meus alunos só o leram porque foram obrigados para fazer a prova de seleção para a universidade.



Não tenho de ler todo o livro, mas tenho de fazer uma análise linguística das primeiras 30 páginas, isto é tenho de evidenciar as características sintácticas e lexicais do português do Brasil.  Por exemplo, na frase "_Todo dia isso faço, gosto_" falta o artigo "o" antes de dia e na frase "_Causa de um bezerro: um bezerro branco, erroso, os olhos de nem ser - se viu-; e com máscara de cachorro. Me disseram; eu não quis avistar_" há duas exemplos do português do Brasil, isto é "se viu" (que no Português europeu é "viu se") e "me disseram" (que no Português europeu é "disseram-me", *não é*? 
Estou a encontrar rmuitas dificuldades...e queria uma ajuda...


----------



## Vanda

Ou você é um gênio ou seu professor é doido! Nem meus alunos mineiros entendem a construção da frase do Rosa. Uma coisa que você tem que ter em mente é que a linguagem usada no livro inteiro é específica de uma única região mineira: o centro do centro! Os mineiros de outras regiões também não conseguem dar muito sentido às frases. É a fala do sertanejo mineiro, cheia de metáforas, inversões complexas, vocabulário restrito e quase em desuso, cheio de neologismos, justaposição, aliterações, onomatopéias, rimas internas, ousadias mórficas, elipses, cortes e deslocamentos de sintaxe, associações raras, metonímias e fusão de estilos. Veja se isto aqui lhe dá uma idéia.
B O A   S O R T E !

É tão difícil para o brasileiro em geral que foi até publicado um dicionário especial para se ler este livro!


----------



## Outsider

AryDM said:


> Estou a encontrar rmuitas dificuldades...e queria uma ajuda...


Pudera! Olhe que o _Grande Sertão Veredas_ não vai ser pêra doce! 



AryDM said:


> Por exemplo, na frase "_Todo dia isso faço, gosto_" falta o artigo "o" antes de dia [...]


Essa diferença é apenas ortográfica, creio eu. A pronúncia é igual nos dois países. 



AryDM said:


> [...] e na frase "_Causa de um bezerro: um bezerro branco, erroso, os olhos de nem ser - se viu-; e com máscara de cachorro. Me disseram; eu não quis avistar_" há duas exemplos do português do Brasil, isto é "se viu" (que no Português europeu é "viu se") e "me disseram" (que no Português europeu é "disseram-me", *não é*?


Correcto em ambos os casos.


----------



## AryDM

Vanda said:


> Ou você é um gênio ou seu professor é doido! Nem meus alunos mineiros entendem a construção da frase do Rosa.



Tenho de escolher entre "Grande sertão: veredas" de Guimarães Rosa e "Iracema" de José de Alencar e fazer a análise das características do português do Brasil... Qual é o texto mais fácil do ponto de vista linguístico? O conteúdo não me interessa muito, só tenho de fazer a análise de cerca de 40 páginas.


----------



## Vanda

Como não podemos discutir literatura neste fórum e sua pergunta é sobre o ponto de vista lingüístico, vou dizer desse ponto de vista:
"Iracema" é mais fácil. Contudo, tenha em mente a época em que foi escrito, em pleno romantismo. A linguagem ainda era bem formal e muito mais próxima ao português europeu. Você encontrará algumas palavras já em desuso, mas as encontrará nos dicionários; as estruturas mais gramaticais, sem os neologismos, inversões, etc., tudo aquilo que é marcante do Rosa.


----------



## AryDM

Obrigada!!!


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Ou você é um gênio ou seu professor é doido!
> 
> É tão difícil para o brasileiro em geral que foi até publicado um dicionário especial para se ler este livro!


 
Vanda,

Ou ambos! 

Acho que não é um livro para um estrangeiro que está aprendendo Português, não. De jeito nenhum!

Mesmo que o sujeito consiga decifrar tudo que há em Guimarães Rosa, 30 páginas de Grande Sertão constituem uma tarefa muito difícil para análise, mesmo para os nativos da língua.

Um fato diz tudo: haver um dicionário para os nativos da língua portuguesa decifrarem os termos usados no livro. 

É como se diz na minha terra: "Pense numa tarefa difícil! Pense!".

Abraço,

DJ


----------



## Macunaíma

_Grande_ _Sertão:_ _Veredas_ é sempre comparado a _Ulysses_, de Joyce, pelo experimentalismo lingüístico, mas eu acho essa fama que ele tem de ser difícil meio mitológica. Não é como ler a pobreza vocabular e de expressão de Paulo Coelho, que parece escrever para a TV,  mas também não é nada de outro mundo para um brasileiro. O que existe muito aqui no Brasil é preguiça de ler.

Mas vamos lá, esse pequeno vôo de crítica literária amadora é proibido no fórum: o que você disse sobre *todo* *dia* não é bem uma diferença entre português europeu e português brasileiro. *Todo* *dia* (ou *todos* *os* *dias*) significa _every day_, e *todo* *o* *dia* (mais comumente: *o* *dia* *todo*) significa _all day long_.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

AryDM said:


> Não tenho de ler todo o livro, mas tenho de fazer uma análise linguística das primeiras 30 páginas, isto é tenho de evidenciar as características sintácticas e lexicais do português do Brasil. Por exemplo, na frase "_Todo dia isso faço, gosto_" falta o artigo "o" antes de dia e na frase "_Causa de um bezerro: um bezerro branco, erroso, os olhos de nem ser - se viu-; e com máscara de cachorro. Me disseram; eu não quis avistar_" há duas exemplos do português do Brasil, isto é "se viu" (que no Português europeu é "viu se") e "me disseram" (que no Português europeu é "disseram-me", *não é*?
> Estou a encontrar rmuitas dificuldades...e queria uma ajuda...


 
Boa noite!

Como vão vocês?

Saiba você aí, que a Vanda poderá dizer que não acredita que alguém que nem brasileiro é esteja lendo essas obras literárias, mas se esse exemplares se vendessem aqui na *Venezuela* (bom quém sabe, eu ainda não tenho pesquisado) e eu tivesse o dinheiro para comprá-los, eu compraria com todo o prazer do mundo, sem vacilar, e pouco a pouco leria, hehehehhe mesmo que ao final enteda nada! Não mais com ler o título da obra eu fico fascinada _"Grande Sertão",_ que maravilha, além disso sempre gostei de tudo o que tem a ver com coisas sertanejas. Eu amo a música sertaneja, o clima de rodeio, o povão gaucho e estados assim como Minas G, SP, Rio Grande do Sul... Parece mentira mas é.

Hehehehe ah também podem ser pessoas que gostam de desafios as que lem essas coisas né, enquanto vocês dizem que é dificil mais sede de ler aquilo dá-me, pode ser o que acontece com alguns hehehehehe Gostaria de der, assim for longo, nunca fui preguiçosa hehehe.

Umm e quém me ajuda com os erros! estarei muito obrigado com a ajuda!

cumprimentos.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Como vão vocês?
> 
> Saiba você aí, que a Vanda poderá dizer que não acredita que alguém que nem brasileiro é esteja lendo essas obras literárias, mas se esse exemplares se vendessem aqui na *Venezuela* (bom quém sabe, eu ainda não tenho pesquisado) e eu tivesse o dinheiro para comprá-los, eu compraria com todo o prazer do mundo, sem vacilar, e pouco a pouco leria, hehehehhe mesmo que ao final enteda nada! Não mais com ler o título da obra eu fico fascinada _"Grande Sertão",_ que maravilha, além disso sempre gostei de tudo o que tem a ver com coisas sertanejas. Eu amo a música sertaneja, o clima de rodeio, o povão gaucho e estados assim como Minas G, SP, Rio Grande do Sul... Parece mentira mas é.
> 
> Hehehehe ah também podem ser pessoas que gostam de desafios as que lem essas coisas né, enquanto vocês dizem que é dificil mais sede de ler aquilo dá-me, pode ser o que acontece com alguns hehehehehe Gostaria de der, assim for longo, nunca fui preguiçosa hehehe.
> 
> Umm e quém me ajuda com os erros! estarei muito obrigado com a ajuda!
> 
> cumprimentos.


Estefanía, talvez você se interesse em saber que "Grande Sertão: Veredas" ganhou excelente tradução para o espanhol. O tradutor, Angel Crespo, foi um importante poeta espanhol que também traduziu João Cabral de Melo Neto, entre outros lusófonos. Guimarães Rosa manteve com Crespo uma correspondência muito rica a respeito da tradução do seu livro. 

Por falar nisso, é uma pena que a excelente Biblioteca Ayacucho - cuja sede, se não me engano, fica em Caracas - não tenha incluído "Grande Sertão: Veredas" em sua coleção de clássicos latino-americanos. Posso estar enganado, mas creio que, dos brasileiros, só Mário de Andrade, Machado de Assis, Euclides da Cunha e João Cabral estão presentes na Biblioteca Ayacucho.


----------



## AryDM

djlaranja said:


> Vanda,
> 
> Ou ambos!
> 
> Acho que não é um livro para um estrangeiro que está aprendendo Português, não. De jeito nenhum!
> 
> Mesmo que o sujeito consiga decifrar tudo que há em Guimarães Rosa, 30 páginas de Grande Sertão constituem uma tarefa muito difícil para análise, mesmo para os nativos da língua.
> 
> Um fato diz tudo: haver um dicionário para os nativos da língua portuguesa decifrarem os termos usados no livro.
> 
> É como se diz na minha terra: "Pense numa tarefa difícil! Pense!".
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> DJ



De facto estou a encontrar muitas dificuldades e nesses dias vou abrir muitos tópicos e espero que vocês me ajudem...


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Dom Casmurro said:


> Estefanía, talvez você se interesse em saber que "Grande Sertão: Veredas" ganhou excelente tradução para o espanhol. O tradutor, Angel Crespo, foi um importante poeta espanhol que também traduziu João Cabral de Melo Neto, entre outros lusófonos. Guimarães Rosa manteve com Crespo uma correspondência muito rica a respeito da tradução do seu livro.
> 
> Por falar nisso, é uma pena que a excelente Biblioteca Ayacucho - cuja sede, se não me engano, fica em Caracas - não tenha incluído "Grande Sertão: Veredas" em sua coleção de clássicos latino-americanos. Posso estar enganado, mas creio que, dos brasileiros, só Mário de Andrade, Machado de Assis, Euclides da Cunha e João Cabral estão presentes na Biblioteca Ayacucho.


 
Bom dia Dom Casmurro! Bom dia pessoal!

Muito brigada com o seu comentário, a verdade é uma pena que não houver o exemplar então, no entanto pode-se investigar mais para ver; mas agora que você o diz, amaria ler tanto em espanhol e um português. O certo é que minha finalidade aqui no fórum é falar um português ótimo que não me ponha limites hehehehe. Eu gosto da língua, e não gosto de desafios.

Brigada muito amável.


----------



## djlaranja

Macunaíma said:


> não é nada de outro mundo para um brasileiro. O que existe muito aqui no Brasil é preguiça de ler.


 
Macunaíma,

_Grande Sertão_ não é tão difícil de ler, não. Para um brasileiro, concordo que não é coisa de outro mundo.

Mas se você olhar direitinho, AryDM fala em fazer uma análise lingüística, evidenciando características sintáticas do Português do Brasil.

Entre ler e fazer uma análise desta, para um trabalho acadêmico e com esse propósito, há uma diferença grande. 

Abraço,

DJ


----------



## AryDM

djlaranja said:


> Macunaíma,
> 
> _Grande Sertão_ não é tão difícil de ler, não. Para um brasileiro, concordo que não é coisa de outro mundo.
> 
> Mas se você olhar direitinho, AryDM fala em fazer uma análise lingüística, evidenciando características sintáticas do Português do Brasil.
> 
> Entre ler e fazer uma análise desta, para um trabalho acadêmico e com esse propósito, há uma diferença grande.
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> DJ



Tens razão! Por sorte só tenho de saber de que o texto se trata e já descarraguei um resumo da Internet  mas a análise lingüística tem as suas dificuldades... Esta é a primeira vez que a faço e sozinha...


----------



## Vanda

Vou continuar discordando do Dlaranja e do Macunaíma sobre Grande Sertão ser ou não difícil para o brasileiro ler. Eu encontro "esse povo brasileiro" todo dia em todo o tipo de sala de aula e continuo afirmando: é difícil sim para esse povo. Muito difícil. Macunaíma não vale como referência por ser mineiro da gema como eu e o Dlaranja é um homem culto. Portanto, eles não são representativos do "povo brasileiro", cuja maioria não teve acesso à educação que nossos foreros tiveram.  
E voltando ao tópico... A sua solução é esta mesmo que você já fez: pegar o resumo.


----------



## brazucabarna

Vanda said:


> Não acredito que você está lendo Grande Sertão?! Meus alunos só o leram porque foram obrigados para fazer a prova de seleção para a universidade. Bem, mas vamos ao "meu" Rosa e as palavras que ele usa em seus livros: antes de tudo, saiba que o livro é todo escrito em "mineirês", do centro de Minas. Segundo, toda a acentuação que ele usa no livro é de acordo com a norma ortográfica que vigorou até 1971. Fui alfabetizada tendo que aprender um monte de acentos que nesse ano foram eliminados. Minha mãe, até hoje, escreve usando todas essas acentuações.



Ótimo seus posts, Vanda. Imagino a dificuldade para um português ler G. Rosa, já que para nós é complicado. Mas é uma experiencia enriquecedora.


----------

